
"I got screwed by Square" a lesson in why customer service still matters - thomasknoll
http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/square-credit-card-fraud/
======
thomasknoll
There is a followup from the OP that is even more interesting:
[http://alexshvartsman.com/2014/02/13/fair-and-
square/](http://alexshvartsman.com/2014/02/13/fair-and-square/)

